# Gallery > Finished Maps >  West Prien

## Pomb

Hoorah! I've finished something. I've posted the wip here https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=44951 for those interested in those sorts of things.
West Prien is a map made for fun, for the sake of mapping and for gaining mileage, I've not made many maps so still figuring out what elements to include, this one is also an attempt in color. I've recently gotten a water color set after being inspired by others on the forums, the medium is not very friendly to beginners, but it's still quite fun seeing the paint swirl and mix, I hope to make something with that in the future.

Any critiques are most welcome as I continue to learn with each map.

----------


## Falconius

Very nice map.  Graphically crisp, and very clear.  Well done.

----------


## MistyBeee

Don't have enough rep for you while this map would deserve a lot ! I'm fond of the playful feeling and your colors are perfect. One of my recent favorites, Pomb  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Agh, can't rep you yet! It's a damn shame, as this is a spectacular piece. I really love the general atmosphere here, and the colors seems especially fitting for this time of year. The corner decorations are delightful! I'll have to second Lady Beee there, easily one of the best maps that I've seen in a while. Off to the inspiration folder with you!

----------


## Wingshaw

Can't rep you at the moment, but this is a very nice map.

Wingshaw

----------


## Pomb

Thank you Falconius, I'm glad it's clear.
Merci beaucoup MistyBee! I'm striving to get my hand as steady as yours.
Wow thank you Kellerica, I have your website bookmarked in my inspirations too  :Very Happy: 
Thanks Wingshaw!

----------


## Adfor

Going straight into the inspiration folder, a fan of everything going on here, super good map, Pomb. Have some rep!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## AalyaSenai

Was this really just an early attempt at adding color? It's beautiful! I know I'm still pretty new, but I thought this had been done digitally.

----------


## J.Edward

Well done, Pomb  :Smile: 
I can only imagine what splendid maps await us in your future.  :Wink:

----------


## Pomb

Thank you very much Adfor!
Thanks AalyaSenai, ah yes it is digital. I will attempt water color maps sometime in the near future.
Thank you J.Edward! much appreciated  :Very Happy:

----------


## arsheesh

This is fantastic!  Excellent composition, strong linework and great color and rendering all make for a great piece.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Reefwood

This map looks really good! I like the colors and soft feel to it.

I'm also pretty new to making maps. I like how you did the cliffs. I was just trying to think of how to do this yesterday - how to show a raised area. This looks better and makes more than that what I did. I like how you drew the forests too. Mine are filled in entirely with trees, which takes forever, ha, but your method looks faster and just as effective. Thanks for the ideas!

----------


## Ilanthar

It's a superb map. Everything is very well crafted and I really dig the style.

----------


## ChickPea

This is absolutely gorgeous. Well done!

----------


## Voolf

Splendid map. It's good it was posten on Twitter by CG. I would have missed it otherwise. Don't have so much time as before to browse the guild.
Really awesome map. I hope we can see more from you here.

----------

